# VIZIO model E421VA help please.



## stingray2232 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi guys I have this Vizio 42in tv that just shut off one day and wont come back on. The Vizio logo stays white all the time when plugged into the wall.It never changes color and it never goes off until you unplug it. The remote power button does nothing and the tv power button does nothing.Soon as you plug it in the logo turns white.Took the tv apart and found nothing burnt nor did I find any blown capacitors. I pulled the plug from the power board and checked voltage on the pins and the two 24v wires are dead , the two 12v wires are dead but the two 5v wires are putting out 5v. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## stingray2232 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok so it turns out I was testing the power supply the wrong way. The power supply is good it has 24v,12v and 5v when i run a jumper wire from the 5v side to the ps-on pin. Anyone have any ideas of what it could be now?Thanks


----------

